# Which 4 blade prop for Yamaha 60 on a Ranger Banshee Extreme



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

Anyone with a particular success?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why 4 blade?


----------



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why 4 blade?


that’s actually a great question because when I’m tagged down, I get a quick hole shot. I just happen to see a large number of these boats when they are for sale have a four blade prop and I’m wondering if I missing something !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What are you wanting the prop to do that your current prop isn’t?


----------

